

UserConf 2013 in Review - mikeknoop
https://zapier.com/blog/userconf-2013-review/

======
bryanh
Lots of really great support tips and quotes in here, support is one of those
tricky things that can wear you down. Worse, when you screw up on a support
interaction, it is especially disappointing to the user.

Bugs can be fixed, relationships are much, much harder to repair.

